# First goat midwife experience.  *2 births completed*



## daisychick (Feb 24, 2012)

My friend has 2 nigerian dwarf does and we went in halves on a nice buck.   She is a goat newbie way more than I am   .   I told her to call me when she thought they were in labor and I got that call last night at 10pm.    I went over and we watched and waited and when the pushing started, the first thing I noticed was 2 hind feet coming out.  Momma kept pushing and pushing and it seemed like baby wasn't going any further.    Since I read on BYH for hours a day and watched all of Pelican Acres web cam births I was proud of myself and I knew what to do.       I grabbed the hind legs and slowly kept pressure on them and only pulled when momma pushed.   It took a little while but we got it out.     I dried, suctioned the mouth and it went great!!   It was a beautiful little buck.   Then momma gave a few more pushes and the little doe plopped out with ease.  I dried her, checked her and let momma lick them and clean them.  I was very thankful that I had BYH I have learned so much.      Then I made sure the babies each nursed to get their first milk.    By then it was 2 am and I had to be up at 5 am today for work so I left and went home.     If they were at my house and my babies I would of course be checking them every hour at first, but my friend waited about 4 hours to check on them.     

Here is where I need help:
She called me this morning and said when she checked them at 6 am, the momma had busted out of the stall and was out in the big pen.  The babies were all nice and cozy and fine in the stall.   I told her they need to nurse and she may have to hold mom and let them eat, I will have to go over there and help her with that.       *Mom still has a string of red goo hanging out.  We waited and waited and never actually saw her pass the placenta.   Since my friend waited 4 hours to check on them she has no idea if the placenta was passed and possibly eaten by the mom.   How will I know if she has passed it ????   What should I do?   *  When I go over there I will look and search for signs of placenta on the ground and I will hold mom and let babies nurse.   I have already told her that if I need to I will milk mom and bottle feed the babies if needed.   We are hoping mom will calm down and learn to let them nurse better.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 24, 2012)

Chances are she passed it and probably ate it. The string of green, bloody goo is normal discharge after giving birth. 

Check her temp - if she has a temp, that's a sign of infection, which could mean she has not passed the placenta. 

As long as the doe is accepting the kids, they are probably nursing all they need to. The kids will look "skinny" for the first week or so but they couldn't look starved (ie - sides sunken in and weak).


----------



## daisychick (Feb 24, 2012)

She isn't really accepting them this morning, she runs from them, so I think she needs a few times of them nursing to "get it".  As soon as my daycare substitute (my poor mom   )  I am heading over there to check help.  I will of course take some pics of the cuteness!    I am glad to hear that the string of goo hanging still is not a bad sign.  Would she have a temp. this soon after giving birth if she did retain placenta??  It has only been 6 hours.


----------



## poorboys (Feb 24, 2012)

Good job with the helping, I would say all is normal with the goo. But I would make sure she stayed with the kids for a while.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 24, 2012)

When Macy kidded, and I went to remove the plug, her look on her face was priceless.  Her eyes got really big, and she looked at me. Like, "Holly  #@&&#,  what are you doing?"  She really adored those babies, but hadn't really entered her mind, what those things were for, hanging and growing  between her legs.   Then I nudged a baby near one of them. And her eyes looked like this.  . I laughed out load.  She backed into a corner, but then didn't fight it after that. Both babies munched for a while, the entire time she was doing this.   then I left them be. and when I went back out an hour later she was letting them nurse.  

Sometimes those young does, haven't quite processed their job.  But if she is licking them and talking to them. she should know that they are hers and she just needs some convincing.


----------



## Cara Peachick (Feb 24, 2012)

I completely agree.  I haven't had that much experience, but I've had two first fresheners now who immediately went to clean off the babies, were careful not to step on them, very attentive, but HORRIFIED  when they figured out those kids had to nurse on her teats!  Once the moms were held and kind of forced into it a few times, the figured it out and were fine after that.  Good luck!  I hope you are able to get mom to figure it out and not have to bottle feed.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 24, 2012)

Usually when they pass the placenta there's nothing left hanging out.  If it's a rope of tissue, she hasn't "cleaned" (the term for passing the placenta) yet.  If it is indeed just gelly like goo, then she has cleaned and probably just has a lot of discharge.  I do normally see them pass discharge for a while, but it doesn't normally hang on like that.  Even if she hasn't cleaned yet, don't fret.  If you milk her out or get the kids to nurse, it'll help stimulate contractions in her uterus and will help her to clean.  If it is placenta, don't pull on it because it may not all come out and can cause an infection.  I'd give her a day or two and see if she cleans on her own, if not you'll need to start her on antibiotics.  

And good for you for pulling the kid and knowing what to do.  Cant' wait to see pics!


----------



## redtailgal (Feb 24, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> When Macy kidded, and I went to remove the plug, her look on her face was priceless.  Her eyes got really big, and she looked at me. Like, "Holly  #@&&#,  what are you doing?"  She really adored those babies, but hadn't really entered her mind, what those things were for hanging and growing  between her legs.   Then I nudged a baby near one of them. And her eyes looked like this.  . I laughed out load.  She backed into a corner, but then didn't fight it after that. Both babies munched for a while, the entire time she was doing this.   then I left them be. and when I went back out an hour later she was letting them nurse.
> 
> Sometimes those young does, haven't quite processed their job.  But if she is licking them and taking to them. she should know that they are hers and she just needs some convincing.


this cracked me up.  I had a doberman like that once.  After her first litter was whelped, They all began to nurse and Penelope was worried to say the least.  "OMIGOSH! MOM!  They are eating me alive!  wait......wait a minute......um, ok.  I can do this.  Just stay right here, dont leave. EVER."


----------



## daisychick (Feb 24, 2012)

Just got back from doing more midwife duties.      Had to hold mom and let her eat some grain to keep her content while the cute little ones found teats and nursed!!  YEAH!   They just needed one push in the right direction and then they went to town.   Both had full bellies and went to sun tan under the heat lamp.   I dug through the straw in the very back of their little hut and found the placenta so I was very happy about that, what a relief.       Mom is not happy one bit about the kids nursing but she tolerated it.   I wired the doors shut like fort knox on her kidding pen so she has to stay there and hang with the little things she fears so much.   

I had to leave and get my butt home before the daycare kids tried to do a hostile take over on my poor mom.    I told my friend the goat owner to leave them be and check on them at lunch time and maybe hold mom again and let them fill their bellies.   I will go over there tonight and check in.      

My first goat delivery was very educational and fun and exciting all at the same time!!!  I AM ADDICTED EVEN MORE NOW!!!      


I felt so calm about having to pull that kid it was crazy.   I felt that I knew what to do and just did it.    I can't wait till my own does have their first babies sometime in June!!    


Pics coming up!


----------



## daisychick (Feb 24, 2012)

Here are some pics.   They are smaller than the barn cat and are soooooo cute!   I will try to take pictures tomorrow in my hands to show how small they really are.  I didn't get any pics of momma because she was being a brat!  The first picture is of the baby daddy, they look just like him!  



Proud daddy, Gunner at my house







This is the little doeling taking a nap.





This is the little buckling soaking up the heat lamp.





Little buckling checking out mom's hay


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 24, 2012)

Wow, they look like dad.  Where are the mom pictures?


----------



## daisychick (Feb 24, 2012)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> Wow, they look like dad.  Where are the mom pictures?


I was taking those through the gate and she was all huddled against the gate trying to escape!  I will try to get pics of her tonight when I check on them again.   She is black and white paint colored and looks like a Holstein cow.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 24, 2012)

Cute!! Good job. I would guess she passed the placenta & ate it during that 4 hours. That's what Enya did after having the trips. I didn't stop her figured she could use the nutrients back even though it's kind of nasty.


----------



## Mzyla (Feb 24, 2012)

Wow! You did a great job helping your neighbor!
The feeling is priceless, isn't it?
Such a nice kids


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 24, 2012)

those little ears are adorable.   


I wonder what the mom would do, if you let them all out of the pen?   Just a thought, maybe the pen is upsetting her?    That is actually a wishful thought, More than likely she is freaked out by the entire mothering thing.   

I would have your friend get the kids to nurse 4 times a day by holding mom.  If the kids haven't eaten in 4 or 5 hours, they will for sure try to nurse. If by some miracle she is letting them snack, then they will just stretch and wonder around or go lay back down.

I would give the mom 3 days or so, then at that point your friend is going to have to decide if she is going to catch and tie the doe up 3 times a day, every day.  Or if she is going to just milk the doe and bottle feed the kids, or just put the kids on whole cows milk and let mom dry up. 

She could try giving her some banamine for pain, or if you don't have that, a dose of liquid advil.   It may be the doe is uncomfortable and it is making her confused.  

What is the does normal personality, is she used to being handled?


----------



## daisychick (Feb 24, 2012)

She is a more skiddish doe and not ever really lovey like her other doe.   I told her to give her 3 days doing this and if she doesn't take to the kids then yes she would have to decide if she wants to go out and tie the doe or bottle feed.  I am just keeping my fingers crossed that mommy mode kicks in.        I will tell her about the pain relief too.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 24, 2012)

Adorable babies!


----------



## daisychick (Feb 24, 2012)

Just got a call from my friend and she went out to let the babies nurse and this time she didn't have to hold mom so tight and towards the end she could even let go of mom's collar.   Then mom licked the babies and sniffed them!!   PROGRESS!       She is going to go out and check every 4 hours and check on things.   I think momma is getting the hang of it!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 24, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Just got a call from my friend and she went out to let the babies nurse and this time she didn't have to hold mom so tight and towards the end she could even let go of mom's collar.   Then mom licked the babies and sniffed them!!   PROGRESS!       She is going to go out and check every 4 hours and check on things.   I think momma is getting the hang of it!


Great news!

So you understand the requirements.  Pic of Mom, updated pic of the babies, then a pic of mom with the babies.


----------



## daisychick (Feb 24, 2012)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> So you understand the requirements.  Pic of Mom, updated pic of the babies, then a pic of mom with the babies.


Yep, I got it.      I have goat duty tomorrow because friend's son has wrestling tournament.  So that means I get them all to myself for the day so I can get lots of pics.


----------



## dragonmorgan (Feb 24, 2012)

how exciting. Before you know it goat midwives will be the new "in" thing. And just think. You started it all lol. Cant wait to see pics of mom and more pics of those cute little fuzzies.


----------



## cindyg (Feb 24, 2012)

I think these babies are the cutest I've ever seen!! and your buck is gorgeous, you must be so pleased.  When is your other doe due?  Is she the same colour as the mom of these ones?  Have fun tomorrow.


----------



## Chirpy (Feb 24, 2012)

I think those are on the top of my cutest goat kids ever seen also... I LOVE the coloring.

Daddy is gorgeous ....

waiting on more pictures....     

You did great... I'm still really nervous about the day when I have to intervene for one of my goats.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 24, 2012)

Wow, what a great looking buck. The eyes are amazing, and his color is beautiful. You did a good job on him. The babies are too cute. Can't wait to see what mamma looks like.


----------



## vermillionoaks (Feb 24, 2012)

They are adorable!


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 25, 2012)

you did a great job helping out. I hope momma takes to them better today.
Enjoy your day with them and get lots of pics


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 25, 2012)

So sweet


----------



## daisychick (Feb 25, 2012)

Here are a few more pics from when I went over to do chores this morning.  

I tried really hard to get a pic of momma Bonnie but trust me she is sick of me messing with her.  She doesn't mind us messing with the babies but she gives me the stink eye when I want to bug her for a photo.  She runs into their little house and hides.  This is the best I could get today.  






Lil Boys cute face





Lil Girl getting a snack all by herself 





I took DH over with me and he immediately fell in love.   Yep I have him hooked on goats!  





A blurry action shot of lil girl trying to run.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 25, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## daisychick (Mar 4, 2012)

Went over today and helped disbud the babies and gave them their first shot of CD & T.  While we were doing all that I swear the babies crying put the other doe into labor.   She is digging nests and contracting so hopefully she gets the show on the road and has them today while I am off of work and the weather is perfect.      I'm just waiting on my phone call so I can head back over there and be a goat midwife again.


----------



## daisychick (Mar 11, 2012)

The other doe had twins today at 5 pm.  A buckling and a doeling.   I was shopping for groceries at Wal-mart and friend called and said Mary the doe was in labor and to hurry!  I stopped shopping, went to the closest check out line and hurried!   I called to check in on the drive home and she said she was pushing.  I pulled in my driveway, ran in the house, told hubby to go outside and unload the groceries and put them away and that I was taking his car to friend's house see ya bye.   LOL!  Drove fast but legal    Made it there just in time to see the bubble sticking out and two front hooves.   It was fast, easy and piece of cake this time.   Both presented the right way and came one after the other.  Mom got up licked them and both kids found a teat on there own and were nursing right away.   It was quick!    Sorry no pictures today because I was rushing to make it in time.   She took pictures there and will send me some.   My husband was afraid I was going to leave the cart full in the store and run out and forget his food for dinner.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 11, 2012)

Glad that you made it there in time, and that your DH got his supper too!


----------



## hcppam (Mar 11, 2012)

Nice job!


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 11, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Glad that you made it there in time, and that your DH got his supper too!


X2


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 12, 2012)

Congrats to you all.  How exciting.


----------



## daisychick (Mar 12, 2012)

I learned so much by being there for 2 births.  I wish they were my goats and my babies but I was very grateful to get to help and watch and learn.  Now I feel a lot more prepared for when my girls have their kids in 2 and 1/2 months.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Mar 12, 2012)




----------

